# Holster for CW9



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

My wife is getting a new CW9 as a carry gun. She wants to carry IWB at a 1:00 or 2:00 position. Does anyone have a recomendation on a good quality holster either leather or otherwise? She doesn't usually wear a belt, but I think she will need one. Any recomendation for ladies belt for that? How about any ideas on carrying a couple of spare magazines.
Marty


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Don Hume...*

...in Miami, OK has been my favorite holstermaker since the 70s...they have a website but they also have friendly customer service ladies who know their stuff...I recommend a steel-clipped leather or nylon holster...maybe the Wilderness Instructor nylon belt that comes from Wilderness Tactical Products will be good for her...well-made and very comfortable...I carry strong side IWB just off the belt buckle...a .45 fits into that hollow and lays close...I'm sure a Kahr would...hope this helps...

...Hume also has clip-on single and double pouches...I use one and have two more mags in a nylon zipper bag in my back jeans pocket...the Kahr mags, again, should be easy to carry in a pouch or pocket ...I'd recommend a zip bag to keep lint out...


----------



## MustangCS6 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have the Comfort Carry holster from http://jndtactical.com/deluxe.html for my CW9, It is the most comfortable holster I have owned and you cant beat the price.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have heard good things about comfort carry but he does not make one for the CW with a CT laser on it or I would own one. Have had one on order for a while. Once he gets the blank made I will get one, good thing I have a few holsters already. If I can't get one by Christmas I will order a Cross breed supertuck like I have for the gun before it had a CT on it.

RCG


----------

